# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology (KAIST), Daedeok Innopolis, Daejeon, South Korea

## Airicist

Website - kaist.edu

youtube.com/urobotkaist

Labs:

Mechatronics, Systems and Control, MSC Lab

Projects:

Fribo, social networking robot

Hubo, (HUBO 2, HUBO 3), walking humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

Article "Jellyfish-shredding robots dispatched to clean Korea's coast"

by Jonathan Fincher
October 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Korea’s plan to shred a jellyfish plague with robots could spawn millions more"

by Christopher Mims
October 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Formation Control of JEROS 

 Published on Aug 15, 2013




> The formation control of JEROS (Jellyfish Elimination RObotic Swarm) was performed using three prototypes in Masan Bay, South Korea on Aug. 2013.

----------


## Airicist

Jellyfish Shredding by JEROS

 Published on Aug 15, 2013




> The Jellyfish is shredded by a fast rotating screw installed underneath JEROS (Jellyfish Elimination RObotic Swarm). The experiment was performed in Masan Bay, South Korea on Aug. 2013.
> Our current system may not be a complete solution right now. The current system is designed for not so highly venomous jellyfish such as moon jellyfish (Aurelia aurita).
> To cope with highly venomous jellyfish, the next version to be developed will transfer the chopped up bits to the surface (to be carried by the robot) rather than just shredding them.

----------


## Airicist

Jellyfish Shredding by JEROS

 Published on Aug 22, 2013




> The Jellyfish is shredded by fast rotating screws installed underneath JEROS (Jellyfish Elimination RObotic Swarm). The experiment was performed in Masan Bay, South Korea on Aug. 2012.
> Our current system may not be a complete solution right now. The current system is designed for not so highly venomous jellyfish such as moon jellyfish (Aurelia aurita).
> To cope with highly venomous jellyfish, the next version to be developed will transfer the chopped up bits to the surface (to be carried by the robot) rather than just shredding them.

----------


## Airicist

Article "K-Glass smart glasses mimic the human brain to improve energy efficiency"

by Nick Lavars
February 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Conveyor-Type Jellyfish Removal Robot System for Venomous Jellyfish

Published on May 14, 2015




> Overpopulated jellyfish has been inflicting enormous damage to marine-related industries. In an effort to minimize this damage, some researchers have proposed jellyfish removal systems including jellyfish shredding or cutting device. However, the removal system with jellyfish shredding device has risks of secondary damages such as eutrophication and sting by fragments of jellyfish if they are venomous. To resolve these risks, a system that removes jellyfish without shredding jellyfish is needed. Thus, we propose a jellyfish removal robot system consisting of an unmanned surface vehicle (USV) and a conveyor device for jellyfish lifting that is attached underneath the USV. The conveyor device consists of an asymmetric funnel-shaped net for guiding jellyfish to the conveyor, a lattice-shaped conveyor belt, and a jellyfish storage. It is also designed to minimize the dimension of the conveyor belt and also minimize the drag force caused by water. The feasibility of the conveyor device was verified at Masan Bay in the Southern coast of South Korea.
> 
> Ref.: Donghoon Kim, Sungwook Jung, Hanguen Kim, Jae-Uk Shin, Taekjun Oh, and Hyun Myung, "Development of Conveyor-Type Jellyfish Removal Robot System for Venomous Jellyfish," in Proc. ICROS (Inst. of Control, Robotics, and Systems) Annual Conference, Daejeon, Korea, May 6-8, 2015. (In Press, In Korean)

----------

